# Home Study Courses



## scottie (Feb 23, 2011)

I know that these questions have been asked over and over and over. So please just read and respond the best way possible.
I found American Kenpo by accident on youtube while looking for video of my Sensei doing Kata. I thought the self defense techniques looked amazing and I have somewhat taught them with an American Karate twist because of my limited knowledge of the art. I have Fallen in love with the line circle theory. The only Kenpo School that was with in 2 or 3 hours of me is now closed. That leads me to this question. 
I have found many home study Courses about EPAK.From Larry Tatum to AKTS then private instructors. I as an instructor have an bad opinion about these things. I don't care about rank. I want knowledge of the techniques as well as Grand Master Parker's Theory behind the art, Who did he put in charge, what is the zone of sanctuary, what is marriage of gravity .... If anyone can help know me who has the best home study corse, books or videos please do. I reached out to Larry Tatum's people but have not heard anything I bought his children's book and circles and lines video. 
Thanks


----------

